# Has anyone adopted/rescued from abroad?



## Dusty85 (19 September 2014)

Hi all, 

So I have a 5 year old GSP, and for a while my husband and I have been thinking about getting another dog to keep him company for a while now. 

I like the idea of getting a rescue. Ive seen on the german pointer Facebook page that there are a lot of pointers in cyprus and the like needing rescue. 
A lot of the companies seem very genuine, have websites with all the contact details and people posting on their pages/websites with feedback and updates following rescuing dogs, so Im pretty sure its not a scam. (i guess I'm just suspicious). a lot of the dogs have the flight etc already paid for, so all you have to pay is a donation/fee to the charity of around £150. 

Anyway, I just wondered if anyone here had an experience with any charities like this, if the process was a smooth one, or if anyone knows of any experiences, both good or bad. 

Many thanks!


----------



## TrasaM (19 September 2014)

Hi.. I've got a Cyprus GSP. I met him when I was in Cyprus in April and he flew to the uk four months ago. I'd volunteered to dog walk at a local kennels where he was being kept as he was seriously underweight and nervous and the rest is history  

There's no scam involved but some rescues operate more efficiently than others. The usual costs are for passport + vaccinations which is about 120-150. Some dogs have their flights fund raised for so generally in that case it's nice to contribute to the rescues in return. Sam's flight into gatwick cost me £265 I think. He's a bit on the large size and it was costed by crate size.
 I took on a pup 2 weeks ago as a companion for Sam ..small mixed breed who I chose from a photo ..the eyes got me  She's arrived fit healthy knowing her name and fully vaccinated ..tough little cookie as she survived parvo whilst with her foster mum in Cyprus. 
Please pm me if you want further details and I try to point you in the right direction .. I'd post photos but I think I've forgotten how to access my account .  
If you look on the GSP FB page there are quite a few who've got rescues from Europe


----------



## Dusty85 (19 September 2014)

Thanks TrasaM- its the Facebook page where I first noticed all the pointers that needed rescuing, abroad, some of them have such sad little faces that it breaks my heart. In fact, they've posted one on there this evening of the skinniest frightened looking dog I've ever seen.  

There is a dog that I have messaged them about- its the 'Rehoming Cypriot pointers' company. They seem very helpful and genuine. I had no idea just how many there were over in Cyprus/spain etc. 
They tell me his flight is fund raised already and that he has a foster home to go to in the UK, but they are waiting for his passport to be made. 

They seem to be very thorough in terms of what they do before they arrive: neutered, microchip, health check, vaccinations etc. I guess I'm just worried incase it arrives with any infections that could harm the GSP I already have (Im sure they won't have any bugs- after all they are flying etc) but I just don't want any harm to come to GSP number1.


----------



## TrasaM (19 September 2014)

I think I know which one you're talking about. Liver and white bitch who's lying down with her eyes shut ? 
Tape worm treatment is compulsory and they'll also be treated for ticks etc. they already have the routine vacs too...doesn't include kennel coughs though but that's not too much worry anyhow. But yes they're well and truly dosed up with wormers etc before their trip and won't travel unless they are healthy when checked the day before the flight 
 Just ask for confirmation that the blood tests for leishmaniasis and erlichia have been done and are negative.  
Here's a video of Sam being very very naughty when I bough his friend back to the house in Cyprus to help with his social skills.. Talk about the kid who'd eaten all the blue smarties., lol. 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/57970300565?view=permalink&id=10152009591750566


----------



## Dusty85 (19 September 2014)

This is the one: 







and








I just don't get how anyone could be so cruel. (although i think this one was actually a stray rather than starved)

Thanks for the tip regarding Leish and erlichia. 

Awww he is so cute! i like the way he's trying to drag her closer using the lead!


----------



## TrasaM (20 September 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			This is the one: 







and








I just don't get how anyone could be so cruel. (although i think this one was actually a stray rather than starved)

Thanks for the tip regarding Leish and erlichia. 

Awww he is so cute! i like the way he's trying to drag her closer using the lead!
		
Click to expand...

Little beggar does the same to the pup! He's a lot calmer now though.

Yes, went through the dogs available and though that this might be the one you meant. SAm wasn't far off that condition when rescued from the pound..12kg! He's now 27kg and has more muscle to build yet.
 They will probably test him anyhow but no harm in making sure about it.
Best of luck getting him here to the uk..I look forward to seeing his 'after' photos as I think he's going to be a lovely dog. I've had no food aggression issues with Sam whatsoever and he's very tolerant of me fishing forbidden things out of his gob


----------



## Dusty85 (20 September 2014)

Ah no sorry this isn't the one that I was going to adopt, but one I saw on the page this evening and broke my heart. This one won't available for a while until all his health needs are sorted and he's put on weight.

The one I've seen is called Buddy, he's 18 months. He's on the page somewhere.


----------



## Fides (20 September 2014)

Be careful who you adopt through as (I can't remember the exact facts) but there was someone who adopted and proper quarantine regulations weren't observed, the dog turned out to have major health issues and as well as the vets bills, the owner also ended up with quarantine bills too after the dog was seized.

Then there was a dog that didn't fit in the family (I think it bit someone) and the charity had no facilities to take it back so the adopters had to find a home for it.

I don't agree with bringing more stray into the country - it's a dog already here denied a home and possibly sentenced to death. It's very sad what is happening in other countries, but education and setting up rehoming and rehabilitation centres over there is the way forwards. For what it costs to import a stray (properly), many more could be saved over here. But also many more saved over there too...

Here's a few gsp in the uk...

http://www.gsprescue.co.uk/page14.html

http://www.dogsblog.com/category/german-short-haired-pointer/


----------



## Doormouse (20 September 2014)

Fides said:



			Be careful who you adopt through as (I can't remember the exact facts) but there was someone who adopted and proper quarantine regulations weren't observed, the dog turned out to have major health issues and as well as the vets bills, the owner also ended up with quarantine bills too after the dog was seized.

Then there was a dog that didn't fit in the family (I think it bit someone) and the charity had no facilities to take it back so the adopters had to find a home for it.

I don't agree with bringing more stray into the country - it's a dog already here denied a home and possibly sentenced to death. It's very sad what is happening in other countries, but education and setting up rehoming and rehabilitation centres over there is the way forwards. For what it costs to import a stray (properly), many more could be saved over here. But also many more saved over there too...

Here's a few gsp in the uk...

http://www.gsprescue.co.uk/page14.html

http://www.dogsblog.com/category/german-short-haired-pointer/

Click to expand...

I agree entirely that we should adopt from England but if you are in my situation you can't! I searched and searched for a rescue who would allow me to have a dog with a small child. I couldn't find one. Everytime I rang up they were delighted to speak to me until I mentioned my daughter who is 3 in November and the immediately answer was 'sorry, we don't allow dogs to be rehomed with young children'.

I do feel this is a little unfair because surely it should be judged on the dog and the home it is going to. I fully agree that some dogs should most certainly not go to homes with small children and that some small children should not be allowed near a dog but it is not exclusive. Some dogs love small children and some small children know how to behave with them as do their parents.

Perhaps if the Rescue Charities in this country became a little more open minded more people would adopt from them.


----------



## TrasaM (20 September 2014)

There are no quarantine restrictions from the EU ..Cyprus included. The dogs are given rabies shots a minimum of 21 days prior to travel and treated for tapeworm 24 hours before. However ..if the person dispatching the dog does not fill in the paperwork correctly and any inaccuracies are found when it arrives in UK it will be held until the vet who treated or checked the dog can be contacted. Other than that it's the same in most cases as domestic adoptions. Homes checks are done also. 
Agree with Doormouse.. Checks in UK are a bit too exacting which plays right into the hands of puppy farmers.


----------



## ester (20 September 2014)

The dogsblog GSP has come from Greece Fides.


----------



## varkie (20 September 2014)

We have recently (three and a half weeks ago) rescued a dog from Pound Dog Rescue Cyprus (this is their FB page name).  They have been really honest & genuine with us.  We had a home check, we were told costs & procedure up front, and we chatted with our puppies fosterers on FB for the couple of weeks between us being accepted for her, and her flying over.  We still keep her fosterers updated with pics & news now, and will continue to do so.  

Had the type of dog we wanted been available in this country, we would have adopted here, but it wasn't, and not with the added complication of a child of 8 (very dog savvy child), as many charities wouldn't accept us with a child under 10.  We have had dogs all her life, and manage her & them very carefully.  

We paid £250 towards the vet costs & flight of our dog - definitely not a scam, the charities costs were higher than this.  We met her from the airport, and brought her home.  We were aware of the possible risks - bringing an unknown, unmet puppy home - both behavioural and physical issues.  But I can honestly say we haven't regretted it for an instant.  She is just the most beautiful puppy, she is bright, intelligent, beautiful.  The only thing we can't understand is how she ended up abandoned at the pound - she is amazing.  We absolutely adore her.  She is lab x pointer, and really something special.  

This is her the day we met her off the plane, at the animal centre:


----------



## samlf (20 September 2014)

OP try smaller local (yet still reputable) UK charities - they are more than happy to be reasonable and accommodating. Perhaps if you give an idea of your area someone can give suggestions?

I quite strongly don't agree with adopting from abroad, although a friend has recently rescued a 'stray' from a rescue group in Romania. It is very overweight and only has the use of three legs, the charity never investigated this and just mentioned it had a 'slight limp'. I'm fairly sure he is not a stray/street dog for various reasons too, more likely someone didn't want to pay for his leg to be sorted.


----------



## TrasaM (20 September 2014)

varkie said:



			We have recently (three and a half weeks ago) rescued a dog from Pound Dog Rescue Cyprus (this is their FB page name).  They have been really honest & genuine with us.  We had a home check, we were told costs & procedure up front, and we chatted with our puppies fosterers on FB for the couple of weeks between us being accepted for her, and her flying over.  We still keep her fosterers updated with pics & news now, and will continue to do so.  

Had the type of dog we wanted been available in this country, we would have adopted here, but it wasn't, and not with the added complication of a child of 8 (very dog savvy child), as many charities wouldn't accept us with a child under 10.  We have had dogs all her life, and manage her & them very carefully.  

We paid £250 towards the vet costs & flight of our dog - definitely not a scam, the charities costs were higher than this.  We met her from the airport, and brought her home.  We were aware of the possible risks - bringing an unknown, unmet puppy home - both behavioural and physical issues.  But I can honestly say we haven't regretted it for an instant.  She is just the most beautiful puppy, she is bright, intelligent, beautiful.  The only thing we can't understand is how she ended up abandoned at the pound - she is amazing.  We absolutely adore her.  She is lab x pointer, and really something special.  

This is her the day we met her off the plane, at the animal centre:






Click to expand...

She is so lovely.. They end up in the pounds because no one bothers to Spey/neuter their dogs and as pointers are considered work dogs and not pets they get dumped if they aren't wanted it can't be homed. 
I got my puppy from SPDC ..house trained and knowing the new name I gave her because Constantina who fostered her made the extra effort for me. Constantina is in trouble with the authorities and her neighbours as she has about 25 dogs in her home at any one time awaiting deportation to a better life. 
The pup has not been a minutes trouble ...well not true exactly  she wants to be a lap dog and I want her to be just a dog ..Big Sam has accepted her and after just two weeks they are settling in beautifully together.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 September 2014)

We're looking to rehome a dog shortly and I came across Action Aid who rehome animals from Croatia, Romania and the Uk. Here's a link to their adoption procedure, http://adoptarescuedpet.moonfruit.com/#/adoption-procedure/4585962204

I've always had dogs from re-homing charities, but my last dog was the only one I've ever bought from a breeder. This was because I had a 3 year old child which made me an unsuitable home. This time around, I suspect I may be unsuitable again because my property is too large have dog proof fencing all the way around, even though it's unnecessary and our home and lifestyle is great for dogs.


----------



## Dusty85 (20 September 2014)

For me, it didn't matter where the dog comes from, if I see one needing help then I want to help. I am wanting a pointer/pointer X as already have one and love the breed. But that is my choice. 

I suspect that I wouldn't pass the assessments for rescue here as I work full time ( as does my husband) but we have a walker so my boy gets about 3 hours walking per day plus outside free roaming time in our very large all-sided garden when I am home. He's healthy happy and well socialised and very obedient so I wonder sometimes why they are quite so strict.


----------



## Wella (21 September 2014)

Hi there I got my dog from Cyprus and Jimmy like Sam came fully injected,flea tick and worm treated and had his rabies injections and passported. I think he is very well covered! Oh and castrated lol The whole thing took 22 days we were met at the airport by the same wonderful lady who home checked us. 
It's not been pure sailing. He was not used to living indoors but after a week or so had toilet training worked out. Their recall needs a lot of work on. He was very hyper and needed a lot of exercise. I think it's down to them being staved and never having that puppy stage. He is so much fun. With you already having a GSP you'll know what there like. 
The people who I dealt with are fantastic and we are still in touch. Sorry to say that the dealings I had with the GSP rescue in the UK were very snobby! I dealt with Clare Phillips at C.A.R.E but they all work together to help these poor animals. The cruel things what happen to dogs over there and the way the hunters treat there dogs are horrific.


----------



## Luci07 (21 September 2014)

Do try smaller rescues, they tend to have a more realistic view. I am another one who would ask you truly exhaust UK options first. Being on the outskirts of rescue as I help with fund raising from time to time, I get to see the lists of dogs on the destroy list and it's huge.


----------



## karen9446 (21 September 2014)

Hi, I rescued beautiful Freda, a GSP  from Cyprus in Jan this year, she joined my other 3 pointers here on The Isle of Wight. Best thing Ive ever done. Since then I started a fund which began with a sponsored dressage test. The fund is now at £4500 and has paid for vet fees, food, and to fly 6 more dogs into UK. Also from sharing Freda's story a total of 13 homes have been found so far. Please don't hesitate to contact me, Im on FB Karen Ledger. Freda has her own page now 'All because of Freda'. We have a photo competition running on FB , £360 raised so far. My e mail is karen.ledger2@virgin.net or 07760282679. Id be happy to help and advise. We have funds available for some GSP 's who desperately need a home x


----------



## TrasaM (21 September 2014)

Wella said:



			Hi there I got my dog from Cyprus and Jimmy like Sam came fully injected,flea tick and worm treated and had his rabies injections and passported. I think he is very well covered! Oh and castrated lol The whole thing took 22 days we were met at the airport by the same wonderful lady who home checked us. 
It's not been pure sailing. He was not used to living indoors but after a week or so had toilet training worked out. Their recall needs a lot of work on. He was very hyper and needed a lot of exercise. I think it's down to them being staved and never having that puppy stage. He is so much fun. With you already having a GSP you'll know what there like. 
The people who I dealt with are fantastic and we are still in touch. Sorry to say that the dealings I had with the GSP rescue in the UK were very snobby! I dealt with Clare Phillips at C.A.R.E but they all work together to help these poor animals. The cruel things what happen to dogs over there and the way the hunters treat there dogs are horrific.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering how you and Jimmy were getting along .. Great to hear you've reached the 'fun' stage with him. I got in Sam's way yesterday when he was chasing a rabbit scent and got 'taken out' from the side and am now lame.  I've told him that if he expects to have long walks that he has to be more considerate  
I've been told by a few GSP people that they don't grow up until at least 3 years old! Sam is about 21 months I think and had most definitely embraced his puppyness wholeheartedly


----------



## TrasaM (21 September 2014)

karen9446 said:



			Hi, I rescued beautiful Freda, a GSP  from Cyprus in Jan this year, she joined my other 3 pointers here on The Isle of Wight. Best thing Ive ever done. Since then I started a fund which began with a sponsored dressage test. The fund is now at £4500 and has paid for vet fees, food, and to fly 6 more dogs into UK. Also from sharing Freda's story a total of 13 homes have been found so far. Please don't hesitate to contact me, Im on FB Karen Ledger. Freda has her own page now 'All because of Freda'. We have a photo competition running on FB , £360 raised so far. My e mail is karen.ledger2@virgin.net or 07760282679. Id be happy to help and advise. We have funds available for some GSP 's who desperately need a home x
		
Click to expand...

Waves to Karen and the beautiful Freda ..


----------



## karen9446 (21 September 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Waves to Karen and the beautiful Freda ..
		
Click to expand...

Even got a mention in Horse and Hounds Good Week Bad Week this week &#128512;


----------



## at work (24 September 2014)

Doormouse said:



			...I do feel this is a little unfair because surely it should be judged on the dog and the home it is going to. I fully agree that some dogs should most certainly not go to homes with small children and that some small children should not be allowed near a dog but it is not exclusive. Some dogs love small children and some small children know how to behave with them as do their parents.

Perhaps if the Rescue Charities in this country became a little more open minded more people would adopt from them.
		
Click to expand...

I do sympathise -I found it really difficult to adopt a dog last time round because I work part-time and I've heard all sorts of stories from others about the barriers in the way of allowing them to rehome. It often doesn't seem logical and sometimes seriously idiotic. However combining a 3 year old child and a large rescue dog with unknown history seems like a potential recipe for disaster. There was a fatality in the news recently from a similar choice. Sorry, but I'd suggest that rescues in this case do know, from bitter experience, that it is better to say no. 

What happens if it goes wrong?  At best you will have imported another dog for overstretched charities in this country to try and rehome. Aside from any risk ot your child, I know you won't like me saying it but I'm afraid I think it is wrong to bring in any dog that needs a home when so many thousands are put to sleep in the UK because we cannot care for them properly.


----------



## TrasaM (24 September 2014)

at work.
I used to think this too before I saw first hand what was happening in Cyprus. A dog in need is just that and there's no comparison between uk pounds and the hell hole Cypriot pounds. Of course not everyone feels the same about this and will chose to adopt at home. For those who chose otherwise then European rescues provide an opportunity to help a dog in dire need. 
There is back up support for adoptions that go wrong and house checks are done beforehand. Sadly you can't always protect people from making poor choices..the case you referred to I think was in a village near me in Leicestershire where a 4 year old girl was mauled to death? and the dog, a bull dog breed, came from a local rescue. 
The majority of Cypriot breeds that come to the UK are pointer types and lots of hunting breeds - and poodles or small breed mixes. Not generally breeds known for their inclination or ability to turn savage.


----------



## at work (24 September 2014)

Yes, it was the Leicester case I meant - agreed it was a uk based adoption but that is not the point, the similarity being a large dog of unknown background in a home with a small child. The family in that case had the opportunity to meet the dog before they adopted and the kennels apparently thought it would be OK.

Pointers may not be generally aggresive, bulldogs are not generally people aggressive either. With a difficult start in life any dog can be.

I do understand conditions for these dogs can be horrendous but sadly, as I said, so can life be for a dog here. There are enough cruelty cases to prove that. Every dog adopted abroad means a dog here that is ignored, or pts if it is lucky. More worryingly, at the unscrupulous end, it could lead to a "rescue" trade in these vunerable dogs.


----------



## ester (24 September 2014)

I think that the kennels involved was also/only a council pound though which I don't think have the same sort of rehoming policies as some of the larger charities?


----------

